# Score 670 announces a Bulls-Cavs trade



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Crawford, Fizer, Erob, Bagaric and Miami 2nd round pick

for:

for Miles, Mihm, and Coles

Too good to be true, so it probably is!

Mike North said "You heard it here first!!!"

The trade is UNOFFICIAL - but is supposedly in the works. They mentioned it could happen as soon as Mihm and Miles get off the IL.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Serio?
For real?


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Well I wouldn't believe anything Mike North says. That guy is an idiot. If its true, I'd be happy. I'll wait to see a reliable source say it first before I believe it.


----------



## NorthEast Wiz (Jul 16, 2002)

If this is true it would be good for the Bulls just to get Miles. A slashing player like Miles would work well with Jay, if they can move from the triangle and play a more up-tempo game.

Cavs could use a tall guard like J. Crawford. Should give them lots of options at the guard spot once Wagner returns.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

Si.

Of course it's unofficial, but they say it's in the works.

There must be something about Miles that scares them  

I'm personally not a Miles fan cuz he's sort of a dummy, but his potential gives me the chills. It's a no-brainer deal even though I have my qualms w/ Miles. 

Oh, I forgot to say we'd give up Dalibor!!!!


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Si.
> 
> Of course it's unofficial, but they say it's in the works.
> ...


Whoa. Someone pinch me. I think I'm dreaming.

I am a fan of Miles and it'd be great if this deal took place. I remain cautiously optimistic.




VD


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

This can't be right. I want Miles, so this can't be right. Slim, you're right, this must be too good to be true.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> Isn't Cleveland under the cap?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

This trade 'checks out' if Michael Stewart is involved:

CHI - Crawford, Fizer, E-Rob, Dolly (2nd round pick?)
for
CLE - Mihm, Miles, Bimbo, Stewart

FYI..... hopefully it gets done.





VD


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry... had to go to the 'other' site.......



Chicago trades: C Dalibor Bagaric (2.0 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 8.5 minutes) 
PG Jamal Crawford (5.4 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (5.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
Chicago receives: C Michael Stewart (0.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.7 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles (12.2 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PG Bimbo Coles (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
PG Chris Mihm (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.1 ppg, +2.8 rpg, and +1.3 apg. 

Cleveland trades: C Michael Stewart (0.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.7 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles (12.2 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PG Bimbo Coles (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
PG Chris Mihm (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
Cleveland receives: C Dalibor Bagaric (2.0 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 2 games) 
PG Jamal Crawford (5.4 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 10 games) 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11 games) 
PF Marcus Fizer (5.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 8 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.1 ppg, -2.8 rpg, and -1.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and Cleveland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and Cleveland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


You have been assigned Trade ID number 819506


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm so excited I can't even work!

Go Bulls, let's hope this goes through.

By the way: backcourt of Crawford and Wagner could be really scary in the future for Cleveland. It's not a ridiculous move if they believe in Crawford, but nevertheless the player with the most upside is clearly Miles.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> I'm so excited I can't even work!
> 
> Go Bulls, let's hope this goes through.
> ...


Same here. Can't work. Must find radio......




VD


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Very interesting deal indeed.


----------



## jbob2 (Jul 16, 2002)

M. North is by far the dumbest guy on sports radio... by far. I just tuned in and they said a deal is in the works. So what, there is always a deal in the works.
I'm not a big Miles fan - he has all the athletic tools, but his jumper stinks and he's as smart as a box of rocks. He didn't really improve from year 1 to 2 and I haven't seem much from him now that he's getting more playing time. Plus, the Cav's gave up a lot to get him - I doubt they're ready to give up on him already.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Boy oh boy!

FYI: The Cavaliers are indicating the patella tendinitis injury to Miles' knee could keep him sidelined for much longer than the enforced five-game stay on the injured list, the Cleveland Plain Dealer reports. (ESPN, 11-17)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

OH MY GOD! I HOPE THIS IS TRUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## robg (Jul 19, 2002)

Mike North read the rumor off a fax, sent by someone who didn't leave their name. They joked about it right afterwards, so I don't believe its true. A few minutes later they said their sources were checking it out. 
Should kill time, until tonights victory :yes:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robg</b>!
> Mike North read the rumor off a fax, sent by someone who didn't leave their name. They joked about it right afterwards, so I don't believe its true. A few minutes later they said their sources were checking it out.
> Should kill time, until tonights victory :yes:


I heard you mention that on RealGM. I was listening but I didn't catch that.

Oh well, we might have to towel ourselves off! :laugh: 

Let's stay tuned!


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Also, I doubt Krause would do it because of that crap that happened with Miles, his mother, and David Faulk(the devil) before the draft.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Man, this ain't happening. Damn.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Mike North read the rumor off a fax, sent by someone who didn't leave their name. They joked about it right afterwards, so I don't believe its true. A few minutes later they said their sources were checking it out.


I guess that could go either way. Would an insider informant give away his/her identity? Of course the more likely explanation is that it's a prank. We'll have to dream while remaining skeptical until we hear more. Wasn't the Score one of the first places to confirm Roger Mason's injury, though?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> I guess that could go either way. Would an insider informant give away his/her identity? Of course the more likely explanation is that it's a prank. We'll have to dream while remaining skeptical until we hear more. Wasn't the Score one of the first places to confirm Roger Mason's injury, though?


Yeah, but think of how many BS hypothetical trades we come up with on these boards. For all we know, one of us could have sent North the fax. This has got to be BS.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but think of how many BS hypothetical trades we come up with on these boards. For all we know, one of us could have sent North the fax. This has got to be BS.


Was this sent to their public fax line? Then I would say its bunk.

If they have some 'private' line maybe it stands a chance.

We shall see.




VD


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, but think of how many BS hypothetical trades we come up with on these boards. For all we know, one of us could have sent North the fax. This has got to be BS.


Maybe we should! :laugh: 

What a bunch of buttholes


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Would they read a trade on air if it was just a random fax sent in by a listener? That would be ignorant. 

I would imagine they wouldn't say anything about it unless they had some indication that it was possible.

Or am I giving them too much credit?


----------



## Kneepad (Jun 24, 2002)

Mike North also just officially proclaimed Eddy Curry a B-U-S-T.

I've not seem much of Miles, so someone please educate me... I see 12 ppg on 38% shooting (49% from the line), 6.7 rpg, 3.1 apg, 1.67 steals, 2.9 turnovers. I've heard he's a defensive stud.

In all honesty, the reaction here reminds me a little of the reaction on RealGM at the time when the Bulls first signed Eddie Robinson.

What do you all feel he will bring to the team?


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Would they read a trade on air if it was just a random fax sent in by a listener? That would be ignorant.
> 
> I would imagine they wouldn't say anything about it unless they had some indication that it was possible.
> ...


This is Mike North we're talking about. Remember he studied at the University of Frankfurter, and I don't mean in Europe.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Please GOD let this be true.. I have been a Miles supporter for EVER!:rbanana:


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kneepad</b>!
> Mike North also just officially proclaimed Eddy Curry a B-U-S-T.
> 
> I've not seem much of Miles, so someone please educate me... I see 12 ppg on 38% shooting (49% from the line), 6.7 rpg, 3.1 apg, 1.67 steals, 2.9 turnovers. I've heard he's a defensive stud.
> ...


What I think makes Miles a special talent is his killer instinct and his handles. Unlike Erob, who can barely dribble, Miles has exceptional handles for his size and is always trying to take it to the hoop and get himself an easier shot. He's really tenacious that way. He also plays agressive defense. There's nothing wrong with his shooting form, and what, he's about 20 or 21. There's no contest that I would want Miles over Erob.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

In regards to what Miles would bring to the table if this were actually true:

He's a great defender.

He's constant energy. I believe one of the main reasons the Clippers are struggling is b/c they miss Miles. 

During a Utah game Ralph Lawler said that Miles knows more about basketball than any of the other Clippers. They have a huge playbook and Lawler would ask a play number and name a position and Miles could tell him exactly where the player was supposed to be on the court. Sort of a prodigy when it came to really understanding the game. In other words, he'd probably learn the triangle offense quickly.

Lacks an outside shot but is explosive around the basket. 

Fun as hell to watch. He has that KG quality where your eyes follow him on the court. 

Has handles. Can bring the ball up the court.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

PG-Williams
SG-Rose
SF-Miles
PF-Chandler
C-Curry

 

young but I really love the idea!


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

I don't like the proposed deal...

I get nervous when a team that just acquired a "potential" talent like Miles would be so quick to jettison him - especially at the price they paid to get him. The Cavs get to see this kid every day. If this deal is legit, then they know something isn't right with him. Also, I'd rather have Diop over Mihm...

Also, isn't it in the CBA that Miles can't be dealt for a certain amount of time? - Like mid december?


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

The acquisition of Mihm wouldn't be too shabby either.

I mean come on.... he's replacing Bagaric!!! :bbanana: 

And Bimbo Coles..... uh..... he's a PG! :rbanana:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is Cleveland we're talking about. Who knows what they're thinking. 

I have seen Miles play in many Clippers game and the kid is good.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I just thought of something. If this trade did happen - Sam Smith would go crazy! He's all about getting high paid veterans like Grant and Krause goes and trades for another HS kid and Mihm? 

Regardless of the fact that it's good for Chicago he would probably have a field day writing about the trade.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I don't like the proposed deal...
> 
> I get nervous when a team that just acquired a "potential" talent like Miles would be so quick to jettison him - especially at the price they paid to get him. The Cavs get to see this kid every day. If this deal is legit, then they know something isn't right with him. Also, I'd rather have Diop over Mihm...
> ...


They did mention something about pulling the trigger as soon as M n' M get off the IL.

As for your first paragraph, you gotta point.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> They did mention something about pulling the trigger as soon as M n' M get off the IL.
> ...


Electric when will they get off the IR?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Keep in mind that Cleveland really wants to tank this year as they aim for Lebron. So it wouldn't be all that surprising to see them make a deal where they end up on the "losing side". 

Wow! This would just be amazing if Krause pulls it off. I can't listen to my radio at work, so I'll stay glued to this site. Please keep posting updates!

By the way, fl_flash -- I think the rule about waiting until December to trade a player is only if he's been re-signed to a new deal over the summer. So I don't think it applies here. (Of course, I've been wrong before...)

:rbanana:


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> Electric when will they get off the IR?


Dunno

The answer to that may be the very reason behind the trade.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

This just in.

I'd just like to add that George Altman is repeating this deal w/ every update, it's not just a Mike North joke. They seem to be rather serious about this, and the source may very well be reliable. I guess it just felt good to hear it "outside" of the Pappy show.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> This just in.
> 
> I'd just like to add that George Altman is repeating this deal w/ every update, it's not just a Mike North joke. They seem to be rather serious about this, and the source may very well be reliable. I guess it just felt good to hear it "outside" of the Pappy show.


yea I just heard this too on the score


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> This just in.
> 
> I'd just like to add that George Altman is repeating this deal w/ every update, it's not just a Mike North joke. They seem to be rather serious about this, and the source may very well be reliable. I guess it just felt good to hear it "outside" of the Pappy show.



I totally agree. That's really good news, Slim. Thanks for keeping us out of towners posted.


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

What is there to lose if it goes through? Of our guys, JC is the one with the most potential, but we're getting potential back in Miles. ERob and his big contract would be no big loss with Miles taking his SF role. His D alone would help the team. Stewart has a bad contract (3 years between $4 and $5 million), but it's not as bad as ERob's. Baxter has made Fizer expendable. Mihm will be better than Bags. All of this and we lose the biggest complainers. Let's hope it happens. It sure as hell can't hurt.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DMD</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree. That's really good news, Slim. Thanks for keeping us out of towners posted.


On a related note... I really wish the Score would broadcast over the web (for me to listen at work, for out-of-towners, etc.). But it's supposedly been discussed with management, and it won't happen.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> What is there to lose if it goes through? Of our guys, JC is the one with the most potential, but we're getting potential back in Miles. ERob and his big contract would be no big loss with Miles taking his SF role. His D alone would help the team. Stewart has a bad contract (3 years between $4 and $5 million), but it's not as bad as ERob's. Baxter has made Fizer expendable. Mihm will be better than Bags. All of this and we lose the biggest complainers. Let's hope it happens. It sure as hell can't hurt.


Completely agree. I shed no tears for Fizer, DBags, or Eddie. D-Miles is a stud and I'd love to have him on the Bulls.



VD


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> FYI: The Cavaliers are indicating the patella tendinitis injury to Miles' knee could keep him sidelined for much longer than the enforced five-game stay on the injured list, the Cleveland Plain Dealer reports. (ESPN, 11-17)



With regards to his health... This may have been overlooked since it came at the end of a page.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is what Miles will bring to the table. (I hope this happens - I feel very loop b/c this is so exciting)

Someone to defend:

Pierce, McGrady, Garnett, Bryant, Gooden, Mashburn, Stackhouse, Rasheed Wallace (let Tyson check Pippen or Patterson) Duncan, Dirk, and Sprewell. 

His defense is better than Hassell and he's 6'9". This leaves Jalen to guard the slower wing player and Tyson to develop more without having to worry about the Duncan's and Wallaces in the league. In fact, the opportunities it brings to our defesnive rotations is SICK!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

This rumor is hilarious.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Sign me up for the deal. As it's too good to be true, I ain't holding my breath.



> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> I get nervous when a team that just acquired a "potential" talent like Miles would be so quick to jettison him - especially at the price they paid to get him. The Cavs get to see this kid every day. If this deal is legit, then they know something isn't right with him.


This type of logic is not helping the trade value of Fizer, Crawford and eRob either.




> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Also, isn't it in the CBA that Miles can't be dealt for a certain amount of time? - Like mid december?


I think that you are 100% right about this.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Slim, the update guy said that the Cavs are going to make "a big annoucnement" with in the next couple days... correct? I think I heard that right


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

i will wait to see if this is true or not. Someone who listens to Score on a regular basis, tell us, have they ever announced something that has never happened before? If this happens, i will give my opinion then. 

If, true, only if......would happen AFTER the road trip i would think.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> This rumor is hilarious.


I agree BCH, but don't shoot the messenger!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i will wait to see if this is true or not. Someone who listens to Score on a regular basis, tell us, have they ever announced something that has never happened before? If this happens, i will give my opinion then.
> 
> If, true, only if......would happen AFTER the road trip i would think.


they announced for when McGriff was going to ACCEPT coming to the Cubs after that long trade caluse story... they have never been wrong since when I've been listning.... they've cracked the floyd quitting first, they have been right many times, i have never heard them be wrong


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> Slim, the update guy said that the Cavs are going to make "a big annoucnement" with in the next couple days... correct? I think I heard that right


No i didn't catch that. i went to go pee. What did they say?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> I agree BCH, but don't shoot the messenger!


Quick BCH, Hand me the gun.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Hilarious or not it's something to talk about while the minutes tick away on my clock.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> No i didn't catch that. i went to go pee. What did they say?



You dont have time to Pee. Set there with a urinal...keep us informed. Make yourself useful. 

j/k


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Hilarious or not it's something to talk about while the minutes tick away on my clock.


Amen. What a great way to spend my second half of the work day.




VD


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> No i didn't catch that. i went to go pee. What did they say?


I'll record the next sports update and upload it to my site so you all can hear it


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Electric Slim</b>!
> 
> 
> No i didn't catch that. i went to go pee. What did they say?


What the heck is wrong with you!?!? You can't just up and go pee at at time like this!!! You're our link!

:rocket: 

:clown:


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

:laugh: 

Worst trade proposal I've ever seen. Its a shame that a radio station had the nerve to report this.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Quick BCH, Hand me the gun.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> What is there to lose if it goes through? Of our guys, JC is the one with the most potential, but we're getting potential back in Miles. ERob and his big contract would be no big loss with Miles taking his SF role. His D alone would help the team. Stewart has a bad contract (3 years between $4 and $5 million), but it's not as bad as ERob's. Baxter has made Fizer expendable. Mihm will be better than Bags. All of this and we lose the biggest complainers. Let's hope it happens. It sure as hell can't hurt.


the bulls trade their whining babies for the cavs whiners? DEFINATELY!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> :laugh:
> 
> Worst trade proposal I've ever seen. Its a shame that a radio station had the nerve to report this.


Jealous? :laugh:


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> i will wait to see if this is true or not. Someone who listens to Score on a regular basis, tell us, have they ever announced something that has never happened before? If this happens, i will give my opinion then.
> 
> If, true, only if......would happen AFTER the road trip i would think.



I listen to The Score all the time, and they are usually VERY good at breaking big stories.

However, if Mike North announced this, he is a very exciteable guy and may have spoke to soon. 

So was it actually Mike North, or was it an update guy. If it was George Offman, I would believe it. He's very good.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


both of them... next update should be on in 5 min


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

*Mike North's trade rumour heads South*

There was a 2nd fax that came in that said 

PS : Jerry Krause has to deal 10 future unconditional 1st round picks  edited for vulgarity - VD


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Jealous? :laugh:


Of course! I mean, if the Cavs really wanted a whole bunch of crap for Miles and Mihm, the Wiz should of at least offer Laetner and a second rounder!!!!


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> If it was George Offman, I would believe it. He's very good.


I'm sorry, I said George "Altman".

George Offman, indeed, is reporting the deal.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

*Re: Mike North's trade rumour heads South*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> There was a 2nd fax that came in that said
> 
> PS : Jerry Krause has to deal 10 future unconditional 1st round picks


Okay...then the Cavs would win this deal! :laugh:


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Mike North's trade rumour heads South*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> There was a 2nd fax that came in that said
> 
> PS : Jerry Krause has to deal 10 future unconditional 1st round picks  edited for vulgarity - VD


Could we actually get the true story, for the benefit of those that can't listen right now?

Edit: by the way, there are 22 users on this forum right now.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Mike North's trade rumour heads South*



> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> There was a 2nd fax that came in that said
> 
> PS : Jerry Krause has to deal 10 future unconditional 1st round picks  edited for vulgarity - VD


Nope :no:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: Mike North's trade rumour heads South*



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Could we actually get the true story, for the benefit of those that can't listen right now?


ill give u a recording in like 5 min


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

*A few miscellaneous things*

I seem to recall that Cavs players have been complaining about their PG play. It seems they're not getting as many good looks as when Andre Miller was dishing out the dimes. Go figure. I'm not so sure JC is the answer to that problem, but let them think what they want.

Wagner is set to return soon, and the great play of Ricky Davis lately has reinforced his good play at the end of last year. Maybe they feel more comfortable with JC, Wagner, and Davis than Wagner, Davis, and Miles.



One more thing: I think the Score officially broke Roger Mason's injury too.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Can Davis play SF?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Can Davis play SF?


Dunno. He's only 6'6".

But E-Rob can! (Depending on who you ask...) :laugh:


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

and we must all remember that the cavs originally drafted jamal meaning they they were prepared to draft him in the first place, meaning that they already know that he has mad skills, so its not like they are banking on a talent they havent scouted already


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> and we must all remember that the cavs originally drafted jamal meaning they they were prepared to draft him in the first place, meaning that they already know that he has mad skills, so its not like they are banking on a talent they havent scouted already


It's true that they technically drafted him... but I'm fairly certain that the Bulls-Cavs deal was worked out before the pick was made. 

I understood the trade this way: The Bulls basically told the Cavs they wanted Mihm (maybe true, maybe not) but they'd pass him up and get Crawford for the small fee of $3 Million.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

ok guys here it is.... copy this link into a brand new browser window... put your volume up:

http://hawk2334.tripod.com/REPORT.wav

(don't click the link unless you want to right click it and SAVE IT AS" and play it on your media player)


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Can Davis play SF?


I think Davis is strictly a SG.

I am assuming Jumaine Jones would play the 3. He's already been getting 30 minutes a game and putting up numbers similar to Miles.




VD


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> and we must all remember that the cavs originally drafted jamal meaning they they were prepared to draft him in the first place, meaning that they already know that he has mad skills, so its not like they are banking on a talent they havent scouted already


True. Why did they make that trade anyway and why didn't Krause just take him?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> ok guys here it is.... copy this link into a brand new browser window... put your volume up:
> 
> http://hawk2334.tripod.com/REPORT.wav
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Your site's gonna get hammered, by the way!


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: A few miscellaneous things*



> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> I seem to recall that Cavs players have been complaining about their PG play. It seems they're not getting as many good looks as when Andre Miller was dishing out the dimes. Go figure. I'm not so sure JC is the answer to that problem, but let them think what they want.
> 
> Wagner is set to return soon, and the great play of Ricky Davis lately has reinforced his good play at the end of last year. Maybe they feel more comfortable with JC, Wagner, and Davis than Wagner, Davis, and Miles.


Not to mention that Miles goes around to other teams asking them to sign him at the end of this season. just look...


From Chi-Trib article by Sam Smith
http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...olumn,0,1345585.column?coll=cs-home-headlines

Free agency, Part II: Olowokandi is ready to go. With the Clippers off to a 3-7 start, there is talk that coach Alvin Gentry is on the way out, and he'll likely be followed by many of his players.

In Miami last week, Lamar Odom, on the injured list, talked of playing for Pat Riley.

"I'd say Miami would probably be my first choice," Odom said. "When your contract is up, even when you love a city, love the guys on your team, one day you might be somewhere else."

Odom is a restricted free agent, but unrestricted free agent Olowokandi said: "Pat Riley is the kind of coach any player should definitely be honored to play for. He runs a first-class system that gets the best out of players. Take how Ike Austin played with the Clippers [and] then he did with Miami."

The Clippers' Eric Piatkowski, Corey Maggette, Andre Miller and Elton Brand also are free agents.

"Our start is discouraging," said Brand, averaging 15.7 points and 12.8 rebounds. "With all the potential we have, it's tough. When you're playing against a team with cap room, guys want to put up extra shots. It's like guys say, 'OK, they got cap room, I've got to put up 10 extra shots.' But that's the nature of the business. You see other teams. They're trying to lock up as many of their players as they can so they won't have this. I haven't felt it too much yet, but I'm afraid it will get worse."

*Then there's former Clipper Darius Miles, now with the Cavaliers, walking off the court against the Pacers last week. He shook hands with Pacers coach Isiah Thomas and said: "Hey, man, come and get me. I want to play with y'all."*

Please let this happen, please... :yes:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

*I'm bored so I'm Hypothesizing*

Do you think Miles was on the IL b/c of a pending trade? Remember Miller, Artest and Mercer all sat prior to the Rose trade. 

This goes along with Victor from the other boards rumor that a trade for a defensive SF was in the works. Remember - he was told to stop leaking things and isn't allowed to report news which leads us to believe he was right.

Cleveland gets a tall pg to go with their short sg. The combo will suck just enough to get them a good pick but give them a glimpse of promise to keep people interested. (sound familiar?)


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> True. Why did they make that trade anyway and why didn't Krause just take him?


Read my theory from a few posts up:



> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> I understood the trade this way: The Bulls basically told the Cavs they wanted Mihm (maybe true, maybe not) but they'd pass him up and get Crawford for the small fee of $3 Million.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I'm bored so I'm Hypothesizing*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Do you think Miles was on the IL b/c of a pending trade? Remember Miller, Artest and Mercer all sat prior to the Rose trade.
> 
> This goes along with Victor from the other boards rumor that a trade for a defensive SF was in the works. Remember - he was told to stop leaking things and isn't allowed to report news which leads us to believe he was right.
> ...


Hmm.....

If Crawford and Robinson eat pine tonite... then I'll be very suspicious. Fizer and Dolly will eat pine either way.




VD


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm bored so I'm Hypothesizing*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm.....
> ...


yes this is true, because Crawford normally gets some minutes... if he sits the whole game then something is defintely up, but again the score doesn't report BS rumors so I'm being optomistic that this is an official rumor already


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: I'm bored so I'm Hypothesizing*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Do you think Miles was on the IL b/c of a pending trade? Remember Miller, Artest and Mercer all sat prior to the Rose trade.


I don't think so. It's understandable that a team would sit players who are on the immediate trading block, but putting one on IR is a bit severe.



> Fizer and Dolly will eat pine either way.


LOL, VD!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> Read my theory from a few posts up:


Damn. Can't keep up. Thanks though.


So, anyone notice that Olin Kreutz and Urlacher are planning to play this weekend?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm bored so I'm Hypothesizing*



> Originally posted by <b>Vin Diesel</b>!
> 
> 
> Hmm.....
> ...


Excellent point VD. I'll be watching! or listening rather...


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn. Can't keep up. Thanks though.
> ...


lol that was on the sound clip


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Sound clip wouldnt download.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Sound clip wouldnt download.


don't CLICK the link either SAVE IT TARGET AS, or copy the address into a new window manually

http://hawk2334.tripod.com/REPORT.wav


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

isn't Mile's contract up at the end of the year? Would we have the right to match any offer? I wonder what the likelyhood of him re-signing with us would be. Anyone know? And how good is Mihm? I thought he was a bust.

This trade would be sweeeeettt..... !


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> isn't Mile's contract up at the end of the year? Would we have the right to match any offer? I wonder what the likelyhood of him re-signing with us would be. Anyone know? And how good is Mihm? I thought he was a bust.
> 
> This trade would be sweeeeettt..... !


who the hell cares if Mihm is a bust, we get Miles for Fizer Crawfrd EROB Bagaric


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> 
> who the hell cares if Mihm is a bust, we get Miles for Fizer Crawfrd EROB Bagaric


I totally agree!!! :rbanana:


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

> isn't Mile's contract up at the end of the year? Would we have the right to match any offer? I wonder what the likelyhood of him re-signing with us would be. Anyone know? And how good is Mihm? I thought he was a bust.


He's from Fizer and JC's draft class, so he had his option picked up for next year, and the year after he is a restricted free agent when (hopefully we) can match any offer.


----------



## fredsmooth21 (Nov 16, 2002)

Mihm was in the same class as fizer and crawford. That draft class sucks as a whole. No superstars in that draft. Kenyon martin was the fist pick and he is solid but not Tim Duncan #1 level.

I think it would be hard to resign miles because Falk is his agent and he hates Krause. Falk has the influence over a lot of players and can tell them not to play for the bulls. And then all that crap about Krause telling Miles he can't have cornrows was started by Falk who wasn't even at the interview. He was going by what Miles mother was saying.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW,

I don't see the Bulls doing this deal, even if offered.

They need to consolidate some of their youthful depth into a quality veteran, not another project.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

ERob's minutes dramatically increased recently. Because he called out Coach Bill? Don't think so. Bill's not somebody who would be bossed around by a player. Well, his increased minutes certainly make since if you consider that he may have been showcased for a possible trade!

As much as he is maligned here in Chicago, I think ERob would be a major component of this rumored trade. If they give up Miles, Cleveland would have to be seriously concerned about who would play SF for them. Could ERob have calmed their fears with his relatively solid game last night?


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> 
> 
> He's from Fizer and JC's draft class, so he had his option picked up for next year, and the year after he is a restricted free agent when (hopefully we) can match any offer.


I wonder how Miles would mesh with the other personalities on the team? I like the fact that he most likely won't demand a lot of shots. And I love the fact that he takes the rock to the hole with abandon. That's what we need. Not to mention his defensive prowess would make us a nearly unstoppable. Please let this happen... please....


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

was miles' option picked up this summer?


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> I wonder how Miles would mesh with the other personalities on the team? I like the fact that he most likely won't demand a lot of shots. And I love the fact that he takes the rock to the hole with abandon. That's what we need. Not to mention his defensive prowess would make us a nearly unstoppable. Please let this happen... please....


Oh,no worries here. Darius is already pals w/ Eddy and Tyson. Maybe all three of them start doing that fist thump on their foreheads  I can only dream.....



VD


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see the Bulls doing this deal, even if offered.
> ...



True, but Krause has also said that he was looking for a young vet. Someone who could contribute right away, AND whom they could continue to develop. This kind of talent makes any need for veteran presence a moot point, IMO.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*to complete the team...*

we would have to get a sweet shooting 2/3 to come off the bench. Crawford is our best shooter, and Miles is a terrible shooter. Could we deal Hassel for someone. Jacobson?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see the Bulls doing this deal, even if offered.
> ...


Krause is OBSESSED with Miles... he would do the deal even if we added our first rder I THINK


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see the Bulls doing this deal, even if offered.
> ...



Bingo

Sam Smith had it right - y'know someone like Brian Grant or Antawn Jamison


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I have to say I just read this and people stop and think!!!.........

Cleveland gave up the league leader in assists ANDRE MILLER to get Miles. Why would they trade him for a bunch of chumps (no offense). The brought miles in to be the future and he hasn't even had a chance yet. Do you think anyone would have traded away Andre Miller for E-Rob, Fizer, Crawford, Balgaric any anyone else you throw in?
Can anyone name any legit reason why Cleveland would voluntarly put there head on the chopping block? Its not for LJ cause theres gonna be teams with worse records.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> 
> Krause is OBSESSED with Miles... he would do the deal even if we added our first rder I THINK


True. And I don't think Falk would be as against this trade as people are saying.

Barring a trade, Miles is stuck in freaking Cleveland for the next 1.8 seasons. He understands Miles' appeal, and how he would fit in with the new image of the young Bulls. Falk may not like Krause, but he's not stupid... he knows it would be a nice situation for his client.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I think Darius and his momma would feel OK about Chi now - seeing Eddy Curry wears his corn rows

Although I have noticed Eddy's minutes are cut severly when he wears his rows - so maybe that will give Darius and his momma some pause


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I have to say I just read this and people stop and think!!!.........
> 
> Cleveland gave up the league leader in assists ANDRE MILLER to get Miles. Why would they trade him for a bunch of chumps (no offense). The brought miles in to be the future and he hasn't even had a chance yet. Do you think anyone would have traded away Andre Miller for E-Rob, Fizer, Crawford, Balgaric any anyone else you throw in?
> Can anyone name any legit reason why Cleveland would voluntarly put there head on the chopping block? Its not for LJ cause theres gonna be teams with worse records.


if they do this deal with the bulls there is no team worse than the cavs


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> True, but Krause has also said that he was looking for a young vet. Someone who could contribute right away, AND whom they could continue to develop. This kind of talent makes any need for veteran presence a moot point, IMO.


My observation is that this is basically the same Bulls team as last year with the addition of Marshall and JWill replacing Best.

JWill's numbers aren't better than Best's, so the main reason the team is more competitive must be Marshall. 

The Bulls had a chance at Rashard and didn't go for him...


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> Can anyone name any legit reason why Cleveland would voluntarly put there head on the chopping block? Its not for LJ cause theres gonna be teams with worse records.


There won't be many worse records if Cleveland has bunch of players who like to get the ball and create a shot for themselves! Just think... a lineup of: Davis, Wagner, Crawford, Robinson, Erob... that *team* will average 8 assists per night!


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

Alright. Fun's up guys. I think I'm about as excited as I'll get. Anyone else feel like this will all come crashing down any moment?


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Alright. Fun's up guys. I think I'm about as excited as I'll get. Anyone else feel like this will all come crashing down any moment?


I'm waiting with baited breath. <-- Whatever that means...  

Nah... I'm remaining "cautiously optimistic."


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Alright. Fun's up guys. I think I'm about as excited as I'll get. Anyone else feel like this will all come crashing down any moment?


I do.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Alright. Fun's up guys. I think I'm about as excited as I'll get. Anyone else feel like this will all come crashing down any moment?


Imminently

This trade is too ridiculous for any serious words


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

Actually I have a funny feeling that this is going to happen. don't know why... maybe cleveland is looking at how well last year's trade with Indiana benefitted that team and is thinking they can do the same with a couple of our odd parts.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> 
> Imminently
> 
> This trade is too ridiculous for any serious words


Sometimes it's hard to see the rationale for both sides of a trade. Just out of curiosity... what did you say about the rumors last year just before we traded for Jalen Rose?


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> 
> Sometimes it's hard to see the rationale for both sides of a trade. Just out of curiosity... what did you say about the rumors last year just before we traded for Jalen Rose?


As I recall I hosed it down as I thought it was Eddie Jones instead


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see the Bulls doing this deal, even if offered.
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself... :clap:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Don't know if this deal will go down or not. I certainly like Miles and think he would be a perfect fit in Chicago. Still, I hate that everyone else in the deal is basically trash. The Bulls do give up some talented players in Crawford, E-Rob and Fizer. I have a feeling something is in the works, Jamal & E-Rob DID both have their best night of the season last night. If they sit the entire night tonight then I would imagine a deal is definitley done, if they play heavier than usual minutes again then I will assume that perhaps they are still being showcased and a deal is in the works.


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I kind of like ERob, Tyson , Jamal and Marcus for Kobe myself

Jay
Kobe
Jalen
Donyell
Eddy

Lakers are gone. They need to retool . They need depth . Tyson is the succession plan to Shaq who is done. Mitch should deal Kobe and tank to get the next Kobe . Marcus will only need half the shots Kobe does. Kobe will stop Jalen from hogging the ball

Yeah I think this trade will go through instead of the DMiles trade.

Yeah that's right


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I kind of like ERob, Tyson , Jamal and Marcus for Kobe myself
> 
> Jay
> ...


Yep you heard it here first. FJ has broke out the real trade.


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I kind of like ERob, Tyson , Jamal and Marcus for Kobe myself
> 
> Jay
> ...


I do appreciate your efforts to bring us back down to earth about this trade rumor.

However, the Cavs and Lakers have goals for this season that are 100% polar opposites of each other. One team wants to be the last standing... the other can't wait to lay down. I don't feel that the Lakers are well-served to illustrate your point.

And allow me the flexibility to logically extend your analogy... I don't believe I've hard Lebron James called *The Next DMiles*. :yes:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*This is what I was wondering about...*



> Originally posted by <b>Qwerty123</b>!
> Boy oh boy!
> 
> FYI: The Cavaliers are indicating the patella tendinitis injury to Miles' knee could keep him sidelined for much longer than the enforced five-game stay on the injured list, the Cleveland Plain Dealer reports. (ESPN, 11-17)


I was running down the thread to see if anyone posted about Miles ALSO being on the D/L.


> "Cleveland gave up the league leader in assists ANDRE MILLER to get Miles. Why would they trade him for a bunch of chumps (no offense). The brought miles in to be the future and he hasn't even had a chance yet. Do you think anyone would have traded away Andre Miller for E-Rob, Fizer, Crawford, Balgaric any anyone else you throw in?
> Can anyone name any legit reason why Cleveland would voluntarly put there head on the chopping block? Its not for LJ cause theres gonna be teams with worse records."


Maybe his injury is worse than initially reported?:grinning:


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Is the SCORE still announcing that this is in the works on each 15 min update?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: This is what I was wondering about...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> I was running down the thread to see if anyone posted about Miles ALSO being on the D/L.
> ...


I know he is a durable kid, and I highly doubt he has anything serious.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: This is what I was wondering about...*



> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> I know he is a durable kid, and I highly doubt he has anything serious.


you mentioned why would they do this trade? why did we take fizer in the draft? didn't orlando want him or something and we really wanted miles but you guys had the pick before us and took miles....so, the sleuth picked fizer to keep him outta yours or orlando's hands??? I know you got brand later...but..isn't that how it shook out? or not?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see the Bulls doing this deal, even if offered.
> ...



I also totally agree with the above statement. The Bulls currently have too many players clamoring for too few minutes.

Miles is also a trade for an "upside" player. In reality, aside from highlights plays, he hasn't done much more than Fizer. Miles also has no range.

JC & ERob have played pretty well the last couple games. Both seem to be finding their range. As long as these two normally high percentage shooters can regain their stroke, their trade value will rise.

Bulls can get a better deal than this one w/ Cleveland that makes more sense.


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could see both sides haggling over possible trade combinations for some time. Like you said the value of JC and ERob is really difficult to judge given what they've done so far. It sounds like Miles isn't happy in Cleveland. If he's going to tell Ithomas to come get him, then it's concevable that Cleveland will toss his *** out of town while they can still get some value for him.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Some people are worrying about having*

too many stars. We have one right now! If, heaven forbid, all of our potential is fulfilled, we can trade on guy for a bunch of role players. 

Miles is not just an "upside player" Right now he can step in and provide at least the offense that Trenton is, plus more versitile and better defense, as well as improved rebounding. The things he allready does make him at least a solid player, and if he developes an offensive game, we will deal with it. With the exception of having a good shot (a big exception), he is the perfect wing complement for Jalan and this team overall.

If this deal goes down, we would need a Wesley Person type, 25 mpg swingman deadeye shooter, but those are alot easier to find than 6'9" excellent perimeter defenders with great athleticism.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>settinUpShop</b>!
> 
> , then it's concevable that Cleveland will toss his *** out of town while they can still get some value for him.


Since when has his value decreased, there isn't a player on the bulls i'd take over d-miles to start my new team with except maybe J-will. D-miles could already teach tyson a thing or two or threee.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

If this trade happens then you guys are in for a treat. 

I know you've all seen Darius play but it's always been as an opponent. I'm telling you - nothing was better than being at the Staples Center during a Clips game when Darius stood up and went to the scorers table to check in. The crowd errupted as soon as he hopped up. He's one of the few players that has an aura like KG has. 

Clip Show can vouch for me. The team is missing something this year and a majority of it is Darius.

I know a lot of people want a more seasoned veteran but I feel that with a core of Williams, Rose, Marshall, Miles, Chandler and Curry then a veteran can be had for the MLE very easily.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> If this trade happens then you guys are in for a treat.
> 
> I know you've all seen Darius play but it's always been as an opponent. I'm telling you - nothing was better than being at the Staples Center during a Clips game when Darius stood up and went to the scorers table to check in. The crowd errupted as soon as he hopped up. He's one of the few players that has an aura like KG has.
> ...


Exactly.......

you're right.....Veterans might even be taking "minimum pay phone calls" from JK before JB (buss).


----------



## settinUpShop (Jun 8, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Since when has his value decreased, there isn't a player on the bulls i'd take over d-miles to start my new team with except maybe J-will. D-miles could already teach tyson a thing or two or threee.


if a player isn't happy on your team then that player's has a decreased value for YOUR team. that's what i'm saying, not that he has decreased his overall value, although one could argue that he hasn't quite been putting up the numbers that most had expected him to in the smaller east. I really want DMiles precisely because he could teach Tyson a thing or two, and at the same time he can be a solid piece in our future championship team. Trust me, I'm all 'bout DMiles.


----------



## BleedBull (Nov 21, 2002)

Well, I heard the rumor too, and I don't know if this has been mentioned before [I went through 3 of the 10 pages...10 pages since 2 PM? :eep:]

Mike North is one to jump to conclusions, and not a very good radio host at that. The fact that George Offman, and now the other update guys on the station are reporting it is a good thing, especially if this goes through.

As for the trade: It's awesome. Fizer isn't playing a big part, and his time is being usurped by Lonny Baxter. Jamal Crawford is clearly not the future at point guard, and Dalibor Bagaric sucks. Darius Miles gives us a 3 to build on, Mihm is a real backup center, and Bimbo Coles is a real backup 1 [I view Jamal as more of a starter type]...not to mention we unload Eddie Robsinson's big contract.

It's all good to me. PULL THE TRIGGER, JERRY!


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Question.....

Are there any time restrictions for when a player acquired
through a trade can be traded again?

I thought it was something like 5 weeks from the 
beginning of the season, but I'm not sure if this
is for every player.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

My view is the Bulls needs are a guy who can play significant minutes at C and a SF who can both score outside and defend. If the Bulls are looking for a trade, I'd suspect they'd be looking to fill those spots.

This is why Battier would be a good target, though we really haven't anything to offer for him.

And centers are clearly tough to come by, especially in the east.

From what I've seen, ERob has the potential to be a strong defender at the SF position, given more time to develop. He's already the best we have at that spot, assuming Hassel plays G where he belongs. ERob clearly lacks the outside shooting the team needs.

If the Bulls make this trade with Cleveland, they'd be giving up one of their best perimiter shooters (Crawford) and they'd be gaining Mihm, who'd get 36 minutes per game at C for the Bulls. Think about all the minutes Curry gets, and you may see my point ;-)

Is this what we really want?

One other strategic trade would be to go for a strong PF and let Marshall play SF and C (what an odd combo ;-)


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

From Sam Smith's column on 11/17

"...Then there's former Clipper Darius Miles, now with the Cavaliers, walking off the court against the Pacers last week. He shook hands with Pacers coach Isiah Thomas and said: "Hey, man, come and get me. I want to play with y'all."..."

Pretty obvious Miles doesn't want to be in Cleveland


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ztect</b>!
> From Sam Smith's column on 11/17
> 
> "...Then there's former Clipper Darius Miles, now with the Cavaliers, walking off the court against the Pacers last week. He shook hands with Pacers coach Isiah Thomas and said: "Hey, man, come and get me. I want to play with y'all."..."
> ...


Thats been in everybodys column. 
Can you blame him?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

I hope for OZZY's sake this trade doesn't happen cause he just wrote an editorial on Cleveland, its posted in the bball section.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> I hope for OZZY's sake this trade doesn't happen cause he just wrote an editorial on Cleveland, its posted in the bball section.


OZZY does a good job in writing.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

I have checked every sources that i know out there and have found nothing. I doubt Miles will stay with us after 2 years but what is the big deal. We are having the opportunity to get a superb player.


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

North said he received this trade idea via e-mail. Boy doesnt that sound legitimate? Roman Modrowski says his sources dont indicate any such deal is in the works. This is North tripping over his tongue again.


----------



## BleedBull (Nov 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WshflThinking</b>!
> North said he received this trade idea via e-mail. Boy doesnt that sound legitimate? Roman Modrowski says his sources dont indicate any such deal is in the works. This is North tripping over his tongue again.


While that may be true, note that the reserves got a good chunk of playing time yesterday, especially Crawford and Robinson. Not to mention that Jerry has denied deals plenty of times with those deals actually happening. 

North isn't the most reliable guy on the block, but I don't know if this is completely false.


----------



## LoaKhoet (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BleedBull</b>!
> 
> 
> While that may be true, note that the reserves got a good chunk of playing time yesterday, especially Crawford and Robinson. Not to mention that Jerry has denied deals plenty of times with those deals actually happening.
> ...


It's hard to read JKrauz's Mind. He pulled off the Rose trade last year so who knows. 

<b> DO NOT COUNT OUT MR. JKRAUZ </b>


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

I just think this is another deal like the Rose trade idea for Sprewell. Just a lot of hot air. The deal I heard North say cant work anyway. The CBA wont allow it. So does that make it work because North puts it on the air? I dont think so. Why would you broadcast some deal that cant/wont work? Because North isnt smart enough to know or care whether its realistic or not. What I believe is some fan made up this idea and then e-mailed it to North. Roman doesnt believe it either and he is the Suntimes beat writer. I will believe it when I see it anounced.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WshflThinking</b>!
> I just think this is another deal like the Rose trade idea for Sprewell. Just a lot of hot air. The deal I heard North say cant work anyway. The CBA wont allow it. So does that make it work because North puts it on the air? I dont think so. Why would you broadcast some deal that cant/wont work? Because North isnt smart enough to know or care whether its realistic or not. What I believe is some fan made up this idea and then e-mailed it to North. Roman doesnt believe it either and he is the Suntimes beat writer. I will believe it when I see it anounced.


north is just the first one who reported it, it's been reported on the Score all day long


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>FJ_of _Rockaway</b>!
> I kind of like ERob, Tyson , Jamal and Marcus for Kobe myself
> 
> Jay
> ...


He would get compared to MJ even more so then huh? 

-Petey


----------



## Qwerty123 (May 31, 2002)

We were all looking to tonight's game for clues as to the validity of this rumor. I'll get the ball rolling...

Crawford: 7 min.
ERob: 28 min.
Fizer: DNP - coach's decision

From the the-trade-will-happen starting point, you can say Fizer and JC played minimal minutes to avoid injury. JC only got those 7 minutes because we were short-handed at PG with Hoiberg sick. JWill can't play the entire 48 minutes and was in some foul trouble. ERob, on the other hand, needed to show a little bit more before the Cavs would include him in any deal, which he certainly did. 

From the no-trade starting point, you can argue the minutes distribution were no different than recent games. Fizer has fallen to 3rd or 4th string, and we needed rebounds of which he often provides few. Similarly, JC had been losing time to JWill. ERob followed up a good game against Sacramento with another strong showing tonight. Perhaps he's finally earning more minutes, plus, he had a hot hand, so BC milked it. 

Much to my chagrine, I'd have to say the game was inconclusive as to the imminence of a trade.


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> north is just the first one who reported it, it's been reported on the Score all day long


OK so how you get this deal past the CBA? How can two teams who are over the cap trade so many players and be so grossly out of whack salary wise?

Reported deal: Fizer, Crawford, ERob, Bagaric and Miami's #2 next year for Mihm, Coles and Miles. Fizer/Crawford = 5.0 Mill, ERob 5.7 Mill, Bags just under 1 Mill, thats 11.7 Mill plus a #2 draft pick. That matches up to Coles at 2.7 Mill, Miles at 3.268 Mill and Mihm at 2.212 Mill? Not with my arithmatic. I only see about 8.2 Mill coming back to Chicago. Cleveland has to add more to this deal in the form of a player or #1 draft pick to make such a deal possible.

If you see this flying past Stern and the CBA as stated then I must be blind.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WshflThinking</b>!
> 
> 
> OK so how you get this deal past the CBA? How can two teams who are over the cap trade so many players and be so grossly out of whack salary wise?
> ...


throw in michael stewart and the deal works, he wasnt mentioned in the trade rumor but i doubt the cavs would miss him

*Chicago trades:* 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 16.6 minutes) 
PF Marcus Fizer (5.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 13.5 minutes) 
PG Jamal Crawford (5.4 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 18.9 minutes) 
C Dalibor Bagaric (2.0 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 8.5 minutes) 
*Chicago receives:* 
C Michael Stewart (0.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.7 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles (12.2 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PG Bimbo Coles (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
PG Chris Mihm (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
Change in team outlook: +1.1 ppg, +2.8 rpg, and +1.3 apg. 

*Cleveland trades: * 
C Michael Stewart (0.7 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.0 apg in 6.7 minutes) 
SF Darius Miles (12.2 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 3.1 apg in 37.8 minutes) 
PG Bimbo Coles (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
PG Chris Mihm (6.2 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.5 apg in 29.2 minutes) 
*Cleveland receives: * 
SF Eddie Robinson (5.5 ppg, 2.4 rpg, 0.4 apg in 11 games) 
PF Marcus Fizer (5.1 ppg, 2.8 rpg, 1.0 apg in 8 games) 
PG Jamal Crawford (5.4 ppg, 1.9 rpg, 2.9 apg in 10 games) 
C Dalibor Bagaric (2.0 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.0 apg in 2 games) 
Change in team outlook: -1.1 ppg, -2.8 rpg, and -1.3 apg. 

TRADE ACCEPTED

Due to Chicago and Cleveland being over the cap, the 15% trade rule is invoked. Chicago and Cleveland had to be no more than 115% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> 
> 
> throw in michael stewart and the deal works, he wasnt mentioned in the trade rumor but i doubt the cavs would miss him
> ...


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WshflThinking</b>!


point taken


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

D-Miles and Tyson togather?

hmmmmm


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

This deal seems extremely one sided to me. I have yet to see a Cavs fan think that it was worth doing although Bulls fans seem to really want it to happen.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> This deal seems extremely one sided to me. I have yet to see a Cavs fan think that it was worth doing although Bulls fans seem to really want it to happen.


Are you kidding me? I don't want this deal to go down... We get shafted, not the Cavs.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Here's the good news, guys.

Yes, I'd rather have D. Miles than anyone on our side of this possible trade, but it might be becoming a good thing to have ERob on our team. ERob's been getting a bit more playing time lately, and he's been leaping out of the gym, scoring with more consistancy, and even hitting the outside jumper up to 22 feet. ERob may not have the handles or the tenacious D that Miles brings, but he seems totally healthy and he's starting to contribute more than a little. He also may not have D Miles' star appeal, but one of his high flying dunks last night made it on to the SportsCenter intro last night.

I think the future of our team is in great shape, trade or no trade.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I don't want this deal to go down... We get shafted, not the Cavs.


I concur.



That hasn't happened in a long time!


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> 
> 
> Are you kidding me? I don't want this deal to go down... We get shafted, not the Cavs.


Wow, I didn't think I'd hear that.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't think I'd hear that.


I agree


----------



## WshflThinking (Sep 14, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>The OUTLAW</b>!
> This deal seems extremely one sided to me. I have yet to see a Cavs fan think that it was worth doing although Bulls fans seem to really want it to happen.


Well I disagree with that. I am a Bulls fan and I am against the deal. I think if the NBA allowed that deal Cleveland loads up on young talent just as did the Pacers in the Jalen Rose deal. But the NBA cant/wont allow that deal because the Bulls would shed about 3.5 Mill in salary which isnt allowed. I also dont think much of Coles OR Mihm. So I dont feel the Bulls are getting equal value in return for what they are trading. Regardless of your opinion on the value of any player in that proposed deal I dont feel there is a GUARANTEED star in the group on either side.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>THE'clip'SHOW</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, I didn't think I'd hear that.


JC, E-Rob and Miles all have their better ball ahead of them.

I'm not sure the first two will end up being behind the last when they're fully developed.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> JC, E-Rob and Miles all have their better ball ahead of them.
> ...


I am. The fact that Miles plays both Erob's and Crawford's positions better than they do shows just how much talent he has.

If he develops a consistent jumpshot (and he will by next season), Miles will be a star. Every other part of his game is there.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> I am. The fact that Miles plays both Erob's and Crawford's positions better than they do shows just how much talent he has.
> ...


Miles played some PG this year?

I need to tune in to Cavs basketball. I'd urge you not to dismiss Crawford though...


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Miles played some PG this year?
> ...


Even though Miles is their starting sf, his role is more of a point guards role. Usually he is playing up top, making the passes to the wings or post, and initiating the offense. That is why he fgp is so bad as compared to prior seasons...instead of playing on the blocks as he was in LA, he now plays up top near the circle. 

Coles, their starting pg, is usually playing off the ball.

Oh and Im not dismissing Crawford, but he isnt nearly as gifted as Miles. Crawdaddy might be good someday...just not Miles good.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Even though Miles is their starting sf, his role is more of a point guards role. Usually he is playing up top, making the passes to the wings or post, and initiating the offense. That is why he fgp is so bad as compared to prior seasons...instead of playing on the blocks as he was in LA, he now plays up top near the circle.
> ...


i think jc might be able to do better than 3.1 assists in 38 min. a game

and i'm pretty sure in that many min. e-rob can get that many(12) points 

so from my perspective i'm not sure he plays either posirion better than them


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> i think jc might be able to do better than 3.1 assists in 38 min. a game
> ...


Grinch, Darius Miles has the killer instinct to dominate the game that I have never seen from Crawford or Erob. I would trade those two for him alone (were it possible under the CBA) in a heartbeat.

Not to mention that I wouldn't mind if the bonking of the head after a great DMiles play became a Chicago tradition.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Somebody going to call North and ask him about this big blockbuster trade?

Wanna know how this started? There was some casual "what if" lunch conversation by some Bulls staffers about reversing the Crawford/Mihm deal. My guess is that North's top Bulls peep, who's probably a part time mail clerk, overheard the banter and phoned the leak to Mr. Goofy. Of course, merely reversing the draft day trade wasn't jucy enough, so Mr. Goofy spiced it up a bit by adding Miles. I'm sure the Cavs would like to be known as the team that in effect traded Andre Miller for Crawford, Fizer, et al...all the guys the Bulls would like to get rid of.

_Give the public what they want, right Mike? Even if its pure BS._ :laugh:


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Want to start this conversation all over again?


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

We are ****ED if we do this trade


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Half-Life</b>!
> We are ****ED if we do this trade


this thread is over a year old

there is no trade


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

oh I didn't know that this post was old....I nearly had a heart attack when I saw that you guys were actually happy about it.....man this one scared the hell out of me.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

We should all make a pledge to bump all the old trade threads on April 1st.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Arrgh. this trade would make sense last year. 

EDIT:BUAHAHAH. i should look before i post


----------



## Bullhawk (Sep 8, 2003)

Yeah even I admit a JC/Erob/Fizer for Miles/Mihm/Stewart does not make sense now. I mean who would score for the Bulls? I just bumped this up to get arise out of you guys.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

this thread is probably the only time in basketballboards history that dabullz retrodreams flflash ztect &myself and GB ever agreed on the same thing and on this thread we were the only ones to disagree with this trade 

history proves us right because as of today the cavs would have gotten the steal of the century in that deal


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> this thread is probably the only time in basketballboards history that dabullz retrodreams flflash ztect &myself and GB ever agreed on the same thing and on this thread we were the only ones to disagree with this trade
> 
> history proves us right because as of today the cavs would have gotten the steal of the century in that deal


Too funny Grinch! You listed quite a few differing basic philosophies in those users (including me). That was truly one horrid deal back then and it's not even something that would be considered now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> this thread is probably the only time in basketballboards history that dabullz retrodreams flflash ztect &myself and GB ever agreed on the same thing and on this thread we were the only ones to disagree with this trade
> 
> history proves us right because as of today the cavs would have gotten the steal of the century in that deal


History hasn't been finalized yet. D Miles is still slow to develop, but he made serious steps over the offseason--I woudln't throw in the towel just yet.


----------



## Parabull (Nov 4, 2003)

Man, that was scary... I thought Paxson had gotten some of the proverbial 'kool-aid.'

I guess I should have known when I saw Bagaric in the trade.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

holy ****. That was my scare for the morning.

On the plus side part of me became very excited about the Cavs playoff chances this year.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Guys, we still had a healthy Jay Williams during this time. As well, Jay would go on to win Rookie of the Month honors for December.

Consider the context.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> 
> 
> History hasn't been finalized yet. D Miles is still slow to develop, but he made serious steps over the offseason--I woudln't throw in the towel just yet.


as it stands now i wouldn't put miles on the team at the expense of anyone other than jay williams and even then....i would think a bout it for a minute

the bulls need another scorer not another defensive minded non-shooter in miles 

which he would in this trade come at the grand price of JC and fizer 2 players who can score on a team that needs scoring very badly

so yeah i would throw in the towel on this one as i dont believe miles will ever be the player crawford is ...he's a bad fit and has shown a shoddy work ethic 
and i'm not just talking about the no shot thing also the fact he has at times gained weight, lost conditioning and has been known to be the guy to leave practice 1st 

plus the fact i dont believe the player miles to be to be anything better than robinson so its also a duplication of talents ...except e-rob can hit a 15 ft Jumper


----------



## XXXCalade (Jul 4, 2003)

this is a sweet deal and im a bulls fan by the way. Im just wondering how this is going to work since dalibor bagaric is no longer on the Bulls

DALIBOR IS NOT ON THE BULLS ANYMORE


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Miles is terrible. I dont know where to start, but he has the clumsiest hands in the league. Hes perhaps one of the slowest 3-4's that i've ever seen. Has a awful shot, and all hes good at is using his lankyness to take long stepped drives/dunks or to rebound and block. Its like getting half a Mutombo. I dont know what happened to him after that he got traded from the Clippers, but hes just awful now which is why hes been benched in favor of Newble i believe.


Oh and John Lucas thought Miles could run point, i think at the time Miles averaged about 6 TO's a game. Half of them him dribbling the ball off his knee out of bounds. Trust me, it happened, and your more than welcome to look up the stats during that era


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Even though Miles is their starting sf, his role is more of a point guards role. Usually he is playing up top, making the passes to the wings or post, and initiating the offense. That is why he fgp is so bad as compared to prior seasons...instead of playing on the blocks as he was in LA, he now plays up top near the circle.
> ...



:yes:{no personal attacks, no matter how dated the subject matter. Thanks!}


----------

